# Poddy- member 9,000



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 4, 2009)

Hiya poddy, beware, this is the wild side.   










  Regards, Derek and Wee Burnip


----------



## ajs (Dec 4, 2009)

.

if he's got any sense he's fekkedorff by now 




if you are lookin in boddy... 
you may have won an aston matin DB9 dinkey toy a burstner taggaxel (second hand) 
and a night out in it with merrickflavourdick.



PS..mind his rat ...



to apply..contact sadbin directly 



regards 


aj


----------



## tonygel (Dec 4, 2009)

*New member*

Hi everyone.
I have just joined the site and i have done one posting and realised i have not introduced us.
We have a Hymer 700S. We have had it for 3 years now. It is not our first camper but it is the biggest we have had. We had campers years ago but then got into serious boating, we lived onboared for 20 years.
We bought a house in Bulgaria in 2003 and then in 2006 we found we were bored and came back to campers once again. We realised we liked so much and were spending so much time in the camper that we now let the house in Bulgaria.
We used to use the camper to travel back and forth to BG so if anyone wants to know about the roads in Romania, we can help
From our house in BG we often travelled into Serbia and Greece.
We have wild camped [we don't do any other] in Spain and Portugal for the past 3 years.
We live in Southend-on Sea and are both retired.


----------



## zeezee16 (Dec 4, 2009)

tonygel said:


> Hi everyone.
> I have just joined the site and i have done one posting and realised i have not introduced us.
> We have a Hymer 700S. We have had it for 3 years now. It is not our first camper but it is the biggest we have had. We had campers years ago but then got into serious boating, we lived onboared for 20 years.
> We bought a house in Bulgaria in 2003 and then in 2006 we found we were bored and came back to campers once again. We realised we liked so much and were spending so much time in the camper that we now let the house in Bulgaria.
> ...


Welcome to the site, you will enjoy it. Where are you based now?
Cheers, Pete


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 4, 2009)

tonygel said:


> Hi everyone.
> I have just joined the site and i have done one posting and realised i have not introduced us.
> W



 Now then Ant brylceem, if you'd av held off a wee whiley you might have won the prize for being member 9,000.

  Vespa is in charge of prizegiving so any disputes should be taken up with him

  Latest contact for said Vespaman is, I believe,exmatchlessbikers@ wakefieldnick.com


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the wildside from the Outer Hebrides, you will find this is a brill site full of information and friendly folk who are always willing to share in your problems (if you have any)

great to have you with us.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------

